# The problem with the New 3DS XL's C-Stick



## JCnator (Mar 3, 2015)

Yesterday, I received a Black New 3DS XL from my relative. Everything worked wonderfully but the C-Stick on that model is janky. Pushing it up is completely fine, but the stick isn't responsive enough for any other direction. To get it to respond with greater accuracy, the stick is hard to grip on it, so a bare thumb won't be enough for that degree of precision. Therefore, I have to use my nails or any clothing piece effortlessly grip on it.

It's strange that I don't even encounter a single issue with my Japanese standard New 3DS model. Its C-Stick has more grip and is more responsive. It even protrudes a little bit over the buttons in comparison to my American New 3DS XL model, which is at the same height as the buttons do.


I know that it isn't new, but when you got a lot of people complaining the same issue in Internet, it's hard to ignore this problem. Is my New 3DS XL's C-Stick supposed to protrude a bit over the buttons in order for it to work accurately? Should I send it to a repair center? Did you run into the same issue as I do? Feel free to discuss about the problematic.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 3, 2015)

I dont get it. Are you having an issue or is it youre complaining that the NA N3DS isn't "as good as the Japan N3DS". Get a replacement if it's new I didnt think it was stiff when I tried the demos in store.


----------



## JCnator (Mar 3, 2015)

Normally, NA New 3DS XL should be as great as my standard Japanese New 3DS model does, but I'm willing to think my current New 3DS XL model is likely to be defective one. I'm wondering if anyone else is having similar issues.


----------



## n64king (Mar 3, 2015)

It's probably defective and if it's new enough I'd just return it and get a different one than sending it to Nintendo. (of course you'd have to figure out your data/SD card first naturally) I didn't find the c-stick to be stiff or hard to use on any of the ones I've tried. The stick felt like it protrudes more than the ABXY buttons by double almost, so if it's smashed in more, something may not be right.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Mar 3, 2015)

i played the one in gamestop and it was totally fine. There's gotta be something wrong with yours.


----------



## bekka (Mar 3, 2015)

Mine is totally fine. 
I'm only kind of irritated that the power button is where it is because I usually rest my pinky there and today I accidently turned the power off after earning a ton of bells (but that's my fault). 
Are you able to take if back and exchange it?


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 4, 2015)

*What games are compatible with it? 
I have a Black model and I haven't even given it a thought, as I don't see a use for it quite yet. I'm sure when I get Xenoblade it'll have a use in-game.*


----------



## badcrumbs (Mar 4, 2015)

Adol the Red said:


> *What games are compatible with it?
> I have a Black model and I haven't even given it a thought, as I don't see a use for it quite yet. I'm sure when I get Xenoblade it'll have a use in-game.*



How is this relevant to the post?


The c-stick on mine works just fine. I would suggest taking yours in, or at least talking to Nintendo about the issue.


----------



## JCnator (Mar 4, 2015)

Adol the Red said:


> *What games are compatible with it?
> I have a Black model and I haven't even given it a thought, as I don't see a use for it quite yet. I'm sure when I get Xenoblade it'll have a use in-game.*



Any game that uses Circle Pad Pro are compatible with C-Stick, ZL and ZR. Of all the games I own, these are compatible with the aforementioned inputs:

- Kid Icarus: Uprising
- Super Smash Bros. for 3DS
- The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D
- Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate



Upon using the C-Stick for a longer while, I noticed that it indeed works without problem, but is struggling on inputting a downward or rightward direction without applying a uncomfortable pressure on it or using a piece of cloth. Recalibrating with Majora's Mask 3D doesn't even fix my problem. I'm considering sending it to a Nintendo repair center within a few days.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

This is good to know, hopefully they'll fix it on future models.  still not purchasing it


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 4, 2015)

I have the exact same 3DS, although mine is from AU

It's definitely defected. Contact whomever you bought it from to enquire for a replacement

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> This is good to know, hopefully they'll fix it on future models.  still not purchasing it



ur loss mayte


----------

